# First Proper Ride on the Road Bike



## Octet (8 Aug 2012)

Just got back from a twelve mile ride along the coastline on the new road bike and I am pleased to say that I lived to tell the tale!

I just got back from the Local Bike Shop when the DHL van turned up with two parcels, a cycling jersey and a pair of cycling shorts. I put them on and did an awkward waltz to the back door, attempting to avoid being seen by my brother as to save the embarrassment and awkward questions. Feeling slightly embarrassed I carried my bike on my shoulder (a lot lighter then my last one for sure) around to the front and placed it at the edge of the driveway.
Sitting in the saddle, wearing the kit, I FELT EMPOWERED! Que the action music and I pushed off and down the hill.

Turning onto the coast ride was slightly nerve racking considering it is at times, the busiest road on the island. Cycling down I took it easy on the way there, pulling into a couple of cafes to have some water and buy an ice cream (no cake ). 
The weather was very warm and so after pulling in for the third time I decided to take a ten minute break (following the ten feet rule regarding bikes and Lycra shorts). Unfortunately an elderly man in Speedos kept looking at me so I left sooner then expected.

Breaking it up, second part shall be the end of the forward trip and the return.


----------



## Octet (8 Aug 2012)

Ok,

Not much happened on the forward leg after that, I pulled up at my final location to have a drink of water before heading back. Waiting for the traffic to clear, I pushed off and made my way back.
After about five minutes I passed the quarry where I met another cyclist on a road bike who I tailed along the rest of the route, which I managed to comfortably do without stopping.
I have to say, the cycling shorts where slightly embarrassing to wear first time around although they certainly did reduce the vibrations from the road surface, and tailing that other cyclist made me feel more comfortable with the idea.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2012)

It doesn't take long to get used to wearing lycra. The self conciousness soon disappears and you realise that no one really cares unless you like wearing RED which is a no-no... it's not a good look, just ask the Polish cycling team.

What is the ten foot rule?


----------



## Octet (8 Aug 2012)

I wish you had warned me before I Googled 'Polish Cycling Team'... I've been scarred for life 

The ten foot rule (I think that's what it is called), it is where if you are wearing Lycra then you don't walk any further away from the bicycle then ten feet (3 m) because it could be seen as being "dodgy".


----------



## Shaun (8 Aug 2012)

for the 10 foot rule.


----------



## kedab (8 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> The ten foot rule (I think that's what it is called), it is where if you are wearing Lycra then you don't walk any further away from the bicycle then ten feet (3 m) because it could be seen as being "dodgy".


 
i'd not heard that one...but i like it


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> The ten foot rule (I think that's what it is called), it is where if you are wearing Lycra then you don't walk any further away from the bicycle then ten feet (3 m) because it could be seen as being "dodgy".


Yeabut: what if you are a lycra wearing _Lady?_ Just curios


----------



## Octet (8 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeabut: what if you are a lycra wearing _Lady?_ Just curios


 
I think the rule is a general one but mainly directed at males.
On a cultural aspect, I think it is more widely accepted for woman to wear Lycra in public (take gyms for example).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> I think the rule is a general one but mainly directed at males.
> On a cultural aspect, I think it is more widely accepted for woman to wear Lycra in public (take gyms for example).


Or if you are part of the GB rowing team


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2012)

I like the ten foot rule! Could it be extended to a greater distance if you ostentatiously wave about your cycle helmet or spare tubes?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Aug 2012)

slowmotion said:


> I like the ten foot rule! Could it be extended to a greater distance if you ostentatiously wave about your cycle helmet or spare tubes?


Only if you cover your tube with your helmet


----------



## Octet (8 Aug 2012)

Hmm... you could but you run the risk.
If you where wearing a set of colourful sponsored jersey's and shorts then I think you would make the point but otherwise it is probably best to make sure they clearly see you are a cyclist.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Only if you cover your tube with your helmet


 Pat, I thought long and hard before considering helmet and tube. I rejected multitool and pump. Bring on Fnaar.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Aug 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Pat, I thought long and hard before considering helmet and tube. I rejected multitool and pump. Bring on Fnaar.


I am pretty sure I did exceed Fnaar at this game, once


----------



## Sandra6 (9 Aug 2012)

Would the tube not go over the helmet? Or am I being too literal?!


----------



## Arsen Gere (9 Aug 2012)

@Octet, Good to see you enjoyed it. Once the lycra embarrasment goes there is nothing to it but the pleasure of cycling.


----------



## Octet (9 Aug 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> @Octet, Good to see you enjoyed it. Once the lycra embarrasment goes there is nothing to it but the pleasure of cycling.


 
Thanks, I went cycling with my friends today (one of whom also cycles a fair amount) and he asked whether I had any shorts with the new bike to which I replied yes but under my baggies. It was rather re-assuring when he said that I should wear them normally as there was nothing wrong with it.


----------

